# Raspberry Pi



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

I just found out how amazing these little things are. I got it running Raspbmc, connected to my external drive, and sharing my music, movies, and pictures across every device in the house. 

If anyone is into technology, you know what I am talking about. :kiss:


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

Where did you get it and what does it cost?


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

It's a base cpu you can buy or build for like $12? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Yah buddy I checked these out a while back. Freaking awesome. And the price makes it even better. What do you have in it $ wise now? So many cool cases for them too. I want one to stick up behind the TV in the bedroom.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

havasu said:


> Where did you get it and what does it cost?





Austin said:


> It's a base cpu you can buy or build for like $12?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi





J-Will said:


> Yah buddy I checked these out a while back. Freaking awesome. And the price makes it even better. What do you have in it $ wise now? So many cool cases for them too. I want one to stick up behind the TV in the bedroom.


Get it at http://www.rs-components.com/raspberrypi about $35.

Not sure about building one, this costs $35. With the external drive enclosure (I had the drive), the usb hub, SD card, USB flash drive, power cord, remote, and fan, I am in it for like $130 total. I put the Pi inside of an old DVD player that I stripped down for parts. 

I found some PC's on Ebay for $40 after I got this thing, so I am kicking myself. I should have gone the PC route because I would have a full web browser. I bought it so I would have a dedicated media center, so I could access my photos, videos, and music from any device in the house. It does all this, but that's about it. 


Oh well, it's fun to play with anyhow.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

No web browser? Can't they run ubuntu from the SD though? I would imagine if we can get ubuntu on android devices or windows mobile devices we could get it going there easily


----------

